# biscuit miter jointer



## Biscuitmiterjointer (Aug 28, 2013)

Had an order for 15 custom frames today, going to be a cinch using the Biscuit Miter Jointer. Anybody out there heard of it yet? Makes 90 degree corners quick and easy! We make it out of our shop here in Phoenix and have had some great feedback on it. We're happy to take any questions and would love to hear any better solutions that may be out there. Hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

So it uses a biscuit cutter to do a spline?


----------



## Biscuitmiterjointer (Aug 28, 2013)

Correct. The idea was designed for creating fast, consistent, perfectly cut splines that line up every time. There is a video demonstration on youtube if you search for "Biscuit Miter Jointer" which can give you a better idea. We've been using it for a while now and it's been extremely handy to have around the shop :smile:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks well build, and should do a good job. I glue my frames, then cut an outside spline groove on the st, with a jig.

Now if you would make one to cut a spline groove, on the inside of the miter, so the spline doesn't show!!! Maybe, one that uses a router.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gilgaron said:


> So it uses a biscuit cutter to do a spline?


It's can be called a "spline", but it's still a biscuit. It's premised using a butt joint to start with. I make my miters with a* half lap miter joint*, incredibly strong, due to the gluing surface.


















.


----------

